# Naltrexone, Naloxone?



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

I've been reading positive things about both, but what I'm confused about is why haven't any of you tried it? There have been studies where both have had success. 
Is there something I'm missing because they both sound like great possible options yet no ones talking about either?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> I've been reading positive things about both, but what I'm confused about is why haven't any of you tried it?


Because doctors often refuse to prescribe Naltrexone/Nalmefene/Buprenorphine. Another problem is that Naltrexone and Nalmefene are very expensive. Naloxone has the problem, that it has to be injected in order to be effective.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

How about this ?

http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm473505.htm

"Today the U.S. Food and Drug Administration approved Narcan nasal spray, the first FDA-approved nasal spray version of naloxone hydrochloride, a life-saving medication that can stop or reverse the effects of an opioid overdose. Opioids are a class of drugs that include prescription medications such as oxycodone, hydrocodone, and morphine, as well as the illegal drug heroin."

Anyone tried this ?


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Youtuber Noah (bignoknow) got his mental breakdown and resuling dp/dr as a result of using Naltrexone. I'd tread carefully.


----------

